# Vertical growing question with picture



## Ganggreen99 (Mar 22, 2021)

Hello growers I have a question that maybe someone can help me out with. This is my first grow and I have a 32x32x64 tent. I have been vegging for 7-8 weeks now and have two indica strains northern lights and og gelat from a seed bank. I just started introducing nutes at wk 5 of veg because I am growing in fox farm soil. And I'm using 2 ts1000 from mars hydro. One over each plant

My question is when should I flip to flower? 

I have mainlined one plant and the other I super croped and low stress trained. The top of my canopy is only 11inches from soil which worries me. They have not gotten any height probably due to the training (I'm assuming). Since I have been in veg for 8 weeks already should I wait any longer to flip? I want to get the best yield of course. What should I do? Continue to veg for another couple weeks or flip them now? Attached is the latest picture also do you guys think they are growing slow for 8 wks veg??? Thank you for any help


----------



## WannabeWizard2003 (Mar 22, 2021)

Photoperiods? I was under the assumption you could veg as long as you wanted (this is how I keep my mothers). I've put photoperiod clones under 12/12 and they bud out, pretty well (not as much as doing a proper veg but ya). 7-8 weeks? You realize they double in size when you flip right?

Sincerely hope I shared some insight for ya  
I vote flip it now and start your 8-9 weeks of flower; LST to keep your height in check.


----------



## Richardcassanovabudd (Mar 22, 2021)

hello family can any tell me why is their 11 leaves round shapes and there not razor cuts ??


----------



## Ganggreen99 (Mar 23, 2021)

Richardcassanovabudd said:


> hello family can any tell me why is their 11 leaves round shapes and there not razor cuts ??


I don't understand????


----------



## Ganggreen99 (Mar 23, 2021)

WannabeWizard2003 said:


> Photoperiods? I was under the assumption you could veg as long as you wanted (this is how I keep my mothers). I've put photoperiod clones under 12/12 and they bud out, pretty well (not as much as doing a proper veg but ya). 7-8 weeks? You realize they double in size when you flip right?
> 
> Sincerely hope I shared some insight for ya
> I vote flip it now and start your 8-9 weeks of flower; LST to keep your height in check.


What do you mean not as much as a proper veg? I started from seed and I'm 8 weeks in and yes I realize they double I'm just trying to figure out when I should flip? Thanks for the help


----------



## WannabeWizard2003 (Mar 23, 2021)

Ganggreen99 said:


> What do you mean not as much as a proper veg? I started from seed and I'm 8 weeks in and yes I realize they double I'm just trying to figure out when I should flip? Thanks for the help


I mean my clones that were rushed right into bloom with zero veg apart from the cloning stage. (see you thought I meant you, but I actually meant my example) You're veg for an indoor just seems uhhh what's the word........ redundant? 

But my outlook to indoor growing is to get as many cycles as I can get in a year. I find 3 cycles with most of 4 done within 12 months gives me the best yield for the year. Growing the biggest buds you can provides it's own issues such as mold down the line (but yes you can find ways to battle this, and yes it feels fricken awesome when you grow a bud the size of your lower leg so yes I understand why you would want this). 

As far as them only being 11 inches tall, I would thiiiiink that has to do with the strain. Sorry but I am not familiar with those exact strains. But indicas tend to be smaller right?

Hopefully I offered some more insight as to why I vote to flip now, if you wish to go forward and veg further; I would suggest to take it a week at a time and stick to your guns. I cannot see any pictures, but I think your concerns maybe from over analysis. But hey you are the one in the moment, even if I lived right next door to you I have a feeling my words wouldn't resonate much. My neighbors never listen to anything I have to say about growing around here even though I grow absolute fire and their quality is pretty low. Just my curse it would seem.


----------



## Cheezeburner (Mar 24, 2021)

8 weeks from seed is about the same as the life cycle from a clone cutting???
so 2 plus 6 give it another week if you are concerned about the height. Thats what i did I flipped my around 16 to 18 inches after giving an extra week in veg, they soon gained height after flipping


----------



## Ganggreen99 (Mar 24, 2021)

Cheezeburner said:


> 8 weeks from seed is about the same as the life cycle from a clone cutting???
> so 2 plus 6 give it another week if you are concerned about the height. Thats what i did I flipped my around 16 to 18 inches after giving an extra week in veg, they soon gained height after flipping


Thanks for the reply but I'm 8 wks in veg....I started Jan 1 from seed started and veg Jan 23. Should I still give them another WK or so in veg to get to the height of 16 or 18 inches?


----------



## Cheezeburner (Mar 25, 2021)

You may or may not reach that height id give it another week just to try get more height


----------



## Roy O'Bannon (Mar 25, 2021)

I think a lot of people flip photos when their scrog net or canopy gets full. Not really a time thing, just when the plant is maximizing the tent space.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 1, 2021)

WannabeWizard2003 said:


> But my outlook to indoor growing is to get as many cycles as I can get in a year. I find 3 cycles with most of 4 done within 12 months gives me the best yield for the year.


Dude, if you want to get the most out of your blooming space, _don't do anything but bloom in it._

Do all your vegging in another space and then time things so the moment your bloom run is finished, you have a bloom ready batch in very to replace it with.

If you run 8-9 week bloom cycles you'll get six crops a year this way, basically double what you're doing now.

It's also far more space and energy efficient because the veg is sized for smaller plants, leaving the bloom room to do what it's designed for full time.


----------



## WannabeWizard2003 (Apr 1, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> Dude, if you want to get the most out of your blooming space, _don't do anything but bloom in it._
> 
> Do all your vegging in another space and then time things so the moment your bloom run is finished, you have a bloom ready batch in very to replace it with.
> 
> ...


That's good advice. Unfortunately I only have the one room atm. The beauty about my property is I can add on to it.


----------



## growboy1017 (May 17, 2021)

wheres the pic?


----------



## WannabeWizard2003 (May 23, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> Dude, if you want to get the most out of your blooming space, _don't do anything but bloom in it._
> 
> Do all your vegging in another space and then time things so the moment your bloom run is finished, you have a bloom ready batch in very to replace it with.
> 
> ...


Fyi I took your advice and now have 3 stations veg bloom and flush. The simplicity of your suggestion is genius. Thanks again for the advice bud


----------



## insomnia65 (May 23, 2021)

Guys its meant to be forum etiquette to make your own thread when you have a problem, this is the OPs thread.


----------



## insomnia65 (May 23, 2021)

WannabeWizard2003 said:


> Fyi I took your advice and now have 3 stations veg bloom and flush. The simplicity of your suggestion is genius. Thanks again for the advice bud


You don't flush mate its bro science.


----------



## ttystikk (May 28, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Guys its meant to be forum etiquette to make your own thread when you have a problem, this is the OPs thread.


Can I see your thread police badge, big boy?


----------

